# Nottingham area cafe ideas?



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I live in the Nottingham area, does anyone know any good places for coffee around here?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy to help, "Wired Cafe & Bar" is a very nice small family-owned business in the heart of Nottingham City. The location is somewhere uphill from where the Zara store is. Try it out. I was introduced to this cafe by Mrboots2u (Martin). =D Excellent coffee material. Potentially a blooming business in the near future, I hope. Good luck hunting =D


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12482-Wired-cafe-bar-Pelham-street-nottingham&highlight=wired+cafe

Here's the link to the thread that Mrboots2u posted about the cafe, along with bits of my contribution as well. It has been my favourite spot to hang out with friends since then.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you, next weekend I will go check it out. Seems I live just around the corner!


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Finally had the chance to check it out, quite easy to say that was the best most complex espresso I have had. It really makes me excited for a machine so I can start trying to make better (to my preference) shots, at least that should be a challenge compared to Starbucks.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup, it definitely is. Speaking of which, here's a photo of how's the lunch is like besides espresso. Absolute fantastic combination for a chill out afternoon.


----------



## Derby_Coffee_Snob (May 6, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> Yup, it definitely is. Speaking of which, here's a photo of how's the lunch is like besides espresso. Absolute fantastic combination for a chill out afternoon.


I have to say coming over to Notts occasionally Wired is a good option, although on Saturday I stumbled across a new coffee shop called "The Pudding Pantry". my girlfriend had the gourmet hot chocolate which was insane! but I had a flat white served in a proper sized cup!! The coffee for me was a lot smoother than Wired although I believe they use a prominently Brazilian blend which for me is always the case. Just found there FB page nice food pics! https://www.facebook.com/thepuddingpantry

I also had superb coffee at another independent called White Rabbit, just to the side of market square.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Delilah deli in Nottingham does a passable set of milk drinks and normally has guest coffee on to . Wired still my fav though


----------



## Derby_Coffee_Snob (May 6, 2014)

Had my morning coffee in The Pudding Pantry this morning, just found out its an independent, Coffee seemed better than yesterday, the art was beautiful and the micro foam creamy!. Seriously nothing like these places in Derby!

LOVE Delilah!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Derby_Coffee_Snob said:


> Had my morning coffee in The Pudding Pantry this morning, just found out its an independent, Coffee seemed better than yesterday, the art was beautiful and the micro foam creamy!. Seriously nothing like these places in Derby!
> 
> LOVE Delilah!!!


My brother who lives in Belper has told me that some of the newer coffee shops/cafes there are pretty good, although he didn't name them, but there are a lot up and down King St if you ever get over there.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue kona in derby centre can be good. Opposite the church, outside the Eagle Centre


----------



## Derby_Coffee_Snob (May 6, 2014)

yes some friends of mine own Strutt Street Bakery in Belper which has good coffee and food.

The midlands deserves some good coffee!


----------



## Fig Feijoa (Apr 23, 2014)

Would any of you be willing to add some of these cafes to http://www.beanhunter.com? I'm chipping away myself in a small way trying to raise the profile of the independent cafes around where I live by putting them on the Beanhunter map - to make them more findable and hopefully more profitable, and eventually more numerous!

But I'm not in Nottingham so can't add any reviews myself - and there's so little there. (Just a review for one of those "Pumpkin" railway station coffee-botchers, that the Melburnians who run Beanhunter wouldn't recognise is a chain. I've asked them to take it down.)


----------



## adz (Oct 28, 2013)

Wired is definitely my favourite in Notts. The owners are friendly and the coffee is always amazing. Haven't tried the pudding pantry yet but walked past it the other day so will try it out soon.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Have to add my agreement here. Both wired and the pudding pantry are great. For info pudding pantry use ozone coffee roasters beans, and Wired uses allpress.


----------

